# Barley and Mira, Some Agility Brags and Videos



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

After a few months off from agility We enjoyed a great three day trial over the holiday weekend, but boy am I tired! We drove north 2 hours each morning, then back home after the trial! It was a huge trial with 80 dogs in Mira's Exc 20" class and I think around 30 dogs in Barley's 24" class.

Barley had a great time, qualifying in 5 out of his 6 runs with one 2nd place. He picked up another 2 double-q's and 61 points. I am starting to feel like we are closing in on his MACH. We need 2 more double-q's and 84 points... whew! Our only mistake this weekend was entering in the wrong side of a tunnel in jumpers.

Mira was great as well, but only came home with 1 MX leg and 1 MXJ leg. We experienced two runs where we knocked the last bar and second to last bar... DARN! And two, OOPS bad handlers runs, again of course near the end! She was so darn close to her first double-qs and running SO fast. While no placements, her times were always in the top of the pack. I was incredibly proud of her. We also got our official measurements (both judges were VMOs) and she measured in at 21 7/8" So will be staying in the 20" class, YAY!!!

Another fun part was getting to meet some new Golden people from Northern CA, whose dogs are relatives of Mira. It was really fun to see all of the very fast Goldens who were running this weekend. 

Videos

Mira, Two Jumpers Runs (Only people left for 20" Std were running)




 
Barley, all 6 runs (long)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to all three of you. That was a lot of fun to watch. Barley and Mira did great.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! All three of us are very tired. We slept in today! Funny that time to get in for work was sleeping in compared to the weekend! I am sure Barley and Mira are still enjoying some couch time...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's so awesome! That MACH will be here before you know it!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats on a great weekend Jessica!!!!

I can't wait to hear about your MACH!!!! Wish I could be there to share in your glory when it happens. Just a little to far. 

Ann


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is sooo cool! Way to go, Barley and Mira (and Jessica)! Yep only one or two more shows and Barley will be MACH. (I'll watch his runs when I get home tonight).


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

What a good job!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks all!! Getting nervous planning out my calendar. I am planning on entering shows Feb 27/28, March 13/14 and April 3/4... Wish us luck!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Your dogs are awesome! I wish you luck on your next runs!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm digging the dogs and the music!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations and good-luck on getting your MACH.

My neighbors run their shelties in agility. Couper is working on his 6 MACH. Is was great watching your video and seeing a larger dog run. He looked so graceful.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! Yes Barley is not your "typical" build for agility standing at 26" tall. But boy does he love it! We have a blast too!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW!!! That was awesome to watch, they burned up that track


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice  And I am sooo jealous of your wearing shorts in Feb and being able to run your dogs outside <sigh>


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Very nice  And I am sooo jealous of your wearing shorts in Feb and being able to run your dogs outside <sigh>


Thanks! It was pouring and cold the weekend before, and its raining now. We got lucky for the three days of the trial and the weather was REALLY nice!


----------

